# will joey output correctly to old tube 36" tv?



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

In my bedroom I still have an old tube TV, I don't watch much in there. Will th joey output correctly to this tv? Is there a selection so this wont look bad? My cabinet will onlyfit a 32" lcd if I switch and I like the cabinet. Thanks!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Joey will output to HDMI or composite only. If you need coax, you can get an rf converter or use an old vcr to convert.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

How about yellow red and white?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I've noticed with my old TV's running on a converter the picture is watchable.....for limited situations.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

saberfly said:


> How about yellow red and white?


This is known as composite connections. If your tv has them, the Joey will connect directly.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Will the joey downscale the picture to fit 4x3 aspect ratio or is there a setting to change?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

saberfly said:


> Will the joey downscale the picture to fit 4x3 aspect ratio or is there a setting to change?


There is a menu setting to tell your Joey that you are using a 4x3 set.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Does the joey remote get picked up by the joey or does it go to the hopper for control?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The remotes are paired to the specific unit. So if you are using a Joey on the tv, it will control the Joey. I do have the feeling you are trying to ask something but may not have asked it correctly.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

If I have the joey in the bedroom on and I press "guide" does the signal go to the joey or uhf to the hopper to make the guide screen appear?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

UHF to the Joey.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The signal from the Joey's remote goes directly to the Joey that the remote is linked to. The same for each Hopper in the system. The guide display is generated locally on that Joey (or Hopper). The program video is streamed from Hopper to Joey, but the user interface is generated locally at the Joey.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

What is the ethernet port for on the joey?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

For dsl, can be used to order PPV or VOD or for [email protected] to stream program/movie for viewing as well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

saberfly said:


> What is the ethernet port for on the joey?


Connecting the Joey to your home network.

If you have a Hopper Internet Connector or have a Hopper connected to your home network and set to bridge the connections it is not a needed connection. There are some running Joeys on the home network _without_ a coax connection but that is _unsupported_.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep Joey can also use a USB wifi adapter for wireless TV. Coax is the only supported connection though so if you don't use coax you're on your own if you have any issues. Personally I have a Joey on wifi and no coax connection whatsoever and have never had any issues other than software bugs in the past that were fixed with updates.


----------



## Fosterjaka (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Joey connected to a 4x3 set you can select the screen size so the guide can be displayed properly. The small font can be hard to read on some analog tube sets.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got a 32" samsung flat screen with hdmi...problem solved.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is old one still working ? Perhaps another J will serve it ?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes its actually hardly used. Another joey would work but don't need it. Only need 2 tvs and still have a 27" tube in guest room. I will just switch joey to there once a year when company comes.


----------



## arvetus (Sep 18, 2012)

3HaloODST said:


> Yep Joey can also use a USB wifi adapter for wireless TV. Coax is the only supported connection though so if you don't use coax you're on your own if you have any issues. Personally I have a Joey on wifi and no coax connection whatsoever and have never had any issues other than software bugs in the past that were fixed with updates.


Can you run it on WirelessG or does N work better?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's depending of other factors more than G or N - try it, what you'll lost ?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

arvetus said:


> Can you run it on WirelessG or does N work better?


G would be suitable if you don't have many other devices running on the same WiFi network and a reasonable signal strength (SNR of 25 or higher.)

N would be preferable if you have other devices sharing the WiFi and/or there is more distance/obstructions between the router and the Joey.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Result will be different each time and every location (like moods of woman during PMS  )


----------

